# Anyone have any OC's I could use in my prototype card game



## Mapface (Apr 24, 2022)

Building a card game
I was gonna pull a stunt first and steal a whole bunch of art
but maybe not. depends how much volunteer work I can get. & of course there is pay. (based on the play 2 earn system)


----------



## Skitarii (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Apr 24, 2022)

hey you took that bone from stacklands


----------



## David Brown (Apr 24, 2022)

Here's my OC Pokemon you are welcome to use, if you credit me. 
His name is Red Green Snake. He is a Poison/Fire Type and doesn't evolve. He has wicked fangs to inject venom and chomp his prey, and since that usually doesn't work he carries an AK with him to finish the job.


----------



## Larkin N Likin (Apr 25, 2022)

pleb. do it yourself fool.

this my oc Schadow Slize. she clean your toilet and score a touchdown. you cant have her. this her bf Rayzier Edge. he is so cool that he has six arms. How many do _ you_ have loser? you also cannot use him.


----------



## Mapface (Apr 25, 2022)

I wear my heart on my sleeves for one minute


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (May 11, 2022)

You can use my oc Woodsy Sonichu


----------

